# CGI and Linux



## jessymojo (Apr 14, 2014)

What CGI is best to be used for linux. I am running windows and using Microsofts ASP. I want to use Linux but don't feel ASP is a good fit. Also I am runnign a server side technology. I would like to use javascript and client side technologies but I know not all browsers support this technology. 

I have a computer with Linux on it. I want to experiment with.


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

There is no such thing as the "best" when it comes to a scripting language. PHP is common, but you can use any language you want when writing code for CGI. Usually you would pick a language that is most suitable for the project at hand. It could be Perl, Ruby, C++, or any other language.


----------

